# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φώτο του λιμανιού και της πόλης Ελευσίνος [Photos of Eleusis city and port]

## Nicholas Peppas

_ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΟΣ_ 

Παρουσιαζω σημερα ενα καινουριο θεμα με μια σειρα απο φωτογραφιες και κειμενα σχετικα με την Ελευσινα. Μιλαμε για την Ελευσινα αυτη καθ' εαυτη και το λιμανι της, οχι για τον κολπο της Ελευσινος που εχει ηδη παρουσιασθει ξανα και ξανα, θαλεγα μαλιστα κατα ενα τροπο που δεινει την εντυπωση οτι το ονομα αυτο (Ελευσινα) ειναι απλως ο ναυτιλιακος σκουπιδοτοπος _a dump of all ships_  οπως τον αναφερει ο _Peter Knego_ http://www.maritimematters.com/

Οι φωτογραφιες του λιμανιου, των πλοιων και των παρακτιων χωρων της Ελευσινος (_συγγνωμην που κρατω το αρχαιοπρεπες ονομα καπου, καπου_) βρισκονται στην κατοχη μου εδω και 50 χρονια και μερικα απο τα αρθρα που επαναλαμβανονται εχω _ειχαν γραφει απο εμενα και δημοσιευθει στην περιοδο 1965−68_.

*Μνημες απο την παλια Ελευσινα*

Η *Ελευσινα* ειναι μια πολη με μεγαλη ιστορια και λαμπρη ναυτιλιακη παρουσια στον Ελληνικο χωρο.  Φυσικα ολοι οι Ελληνες μαθαινουν στην γυμνασιακη τους ιστορια για την αρχαια Ελευσινα και τα Ελευσινια μυστηρια. _Αλλα η νεα Ελευσινα ξεκινησε ταπεινα στα πρωτα χρονια μετα την Ελληνικη επανασταση του 1821._

Παρ' οτι γεννηθηκα στην Αθηνα, η οικογενεια του πατερα μου ειναι απο την Ελευσινα οπου γεννηθηκε και αυτος πριν απο πανω απο ενα αιωνα...  Το πατρικο σπιτι στην Ελευσινα, στην οδο Παγκαλου, εμεινε εκει −φτιαγμενο απο τα χερια του παππου μου στα 1897− μεχρι το 2003 που θυσιασθηκε για την γενικη προοδο (μεγαλη γουβα ακομη ανοικτη για να κτιστει καποια μερα ποιος ξερει τι)....

Η _Ελευσινα_ (η *Ελευσις* οπως την λεγαμε και την γραφαμε ακομη στην δεκαετια του 1950) ειχε τους εθνικους της ηρωες (ιδιαιτερα τον _Βασιλη Λασκο_, κυβερνητη του αδικοχαμενου υποβρυχιου *Λαμπρος Κατσωνης*), του πολιτικους της σαν τον _Θεοδωρο Παγκαλο_, τους στρατιωτικους ηγετες οπως τον ναυαρχο _Σακελλαριου_ και τους  στρατηγους _Ροκκα_ και _Κοντουλη_, τους καλλιτεχνες της  οπως τον _Ορεστη Λασκο_, τους επιστημονες οπως το δικαστη _Ροκκα_ και τελος ακομη κα τους μεγαλους αθλητες της οπως τον πρωταθλητη Eλλαδος του αλματος εις υψος _Σακελλαριου_ και τους _Καλλιτζακη, Ματθαιο Μουρατη_ και _Παναγιωτη Μιχα_!

Ο σκηνοθετης και ποιητης _Ορεστης Λασκος_ εχει περιγραψει με τον καλυτερο τροπο την παλια Ελευσινα σε διαφορα ποιηματα του.  Παραθετω εδω ενα για τον θανατο της μητερας του, _που δινει την καλυτερη περιγραφη ενος της παλιας Ελευσινος, της αρβανιτικης Λεψινας

_000 Eleusis Poem.jpg

Αυτο το ποιημα μας φερνει κατ' ευθειαν στην παλια Ελευσινα και μας δειχνει μερικους απο τους πρωτους της κατοικους σε μια χαλκογραφια του 1828.

008 Eleusis 1828.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Παλαια Κουντουρα*

Η _Ελευσινα_ δεν υπηρχε σαν πολη η χωριο πριν απο το 1821...  Απο που ηρθαν λοιπον οι Ελευσινιοι;

Στην περιοδο 1650−1780, στην κεντρικη Αττικομεγαριδα, στον κατσικοδρομο απο την Αθηνα στην Θηβα, Ελληνοαλβανοι της περιοχης αρχισαν να δημιουργουν ενα χωριο που σιγα, σιγα μεγαλωσε και εγινε  ενα απο τα δυο πιο σπουδαια μεγαλοχωρια της περιοχης. Το μεγαλο αυτο χωριο ηταν τα *Κουντουρα*.  Το χωριο αυτο βρισκοταν δυτικα απο τον σημερινο δρομο Ελευσινος−Μανδρας−Ερυθρων. Αν θελετε να ψαξετε και να βρειτε τα χαλασματα που μενουν ακομη μετα απο 200 χρονια, παρτε τον δρομο απο την Μανδρα για τις Ερυθρες (το παλιο Κριεκουκι). Αφου περασετε την Αγια Σωτηρα, ο δρομος κατεβαινει προς μια μικρη κοιλαδα οπου θα βρειτε τον καινουριο οικισμο *Παλιοκουντουρα* που φτιαχτηκε μετα το 1960. Στριβοντας αριστερα, μετα απο 400 μετρα, θα βρειτε ενα μικρο δρομο δεξια που ανεβαινει σε ενα μικρο βουναλακι. Εκει κρυμμενο μεσα στι δασος των πευκων θα βρειτε κατι παμπαλαια χαλασματα που ηταν καποτε σπιτια απο πλινθους. _Αυτα ηταν τα Κουντουρα_.

007 Regional map.jpg

Γυρω στα 1750, τα _Κουντουρα_ ηταν ενα κεφαλοχωρι της περιοχης με πανω απο 1500 κατοικους. Αναφερεται στις περιγραφες τεσσαρων ξενων περιηγητων της περιοδου εκεινης σαν κεφαλοχωρι με πολλους βοσκους που την ανοιξη και το καλοκαιρι κατεβαιναν προς την _Μανδρα_ (που ηταν ακριβως η μανδρα των ζωων αυτων). Η ορεινη θεση των Κουντουρων δημιουργησε πολλα προβληματα στους Τουρκους στο τριτο τεταρτο του 18ου αιωνος. Αποτελεσμα ηταν οτι τα Κουντουρα εγιναν ο στοχος επιθεσεων των Τουρκων. Τα πραγματα εγιναν αγρια μετα το 1770. Στην περιοδο 1770 μεχρι 1780 πολλοι απο τους κατοικους αρχισαν να φευγουν απο τα Κουντουρα. Πολλοι πηγαν στην Τροιζηνια και στα νησια, ιδιως την Υδρα και τις Σπετσες. Ενας απο αυτους ηταν ο _Λαζαρος Ζερβας_ που πηρε ολη την φαρα του και πηγα κατα τα μερη της Υδρας. Εκει οι Υδραιοι τον ειδαν με το κουντουριωτικο φεσακι του και τον ονομασαν "Κουντουριωτη".  Ηταν φυσικα ο παπους του ναυαρχου _Λαζαρου Κουντουριωτη_!

Περισσοτερα στοιχεια για την ιστορια των Κουντουρων και της Ελευσινος μπορειτε να βρητε στο κειμενο που εγραψα το 1966

*Ελευσινιακο Θαρρος 24 Δεκεμβριου 1966*

055 NAP Arvan.jpg

Μετα το 1780 βρισκουμε πολλους Κουντουριωτες στην Μανδρα και μερικους σε χειμαδια "_στα αρχαια_", δηλαδη στην Ελευσινα.

Κατα την διαρκεια της Επαναστασεως του '21 η περιοχη Ελευσινος εγινε σοβαρο στρατοπεδο μεχρι το 1826. Μετα την  απελευθερωση, Κουντουριωτες εγκατασταθηκαν στην Ελευσινα και εγιναν _οι πρωτοι Ελευσινιοι_. Το 1930 η περιοχη Μεγαριδος  απο την λιμνη Ρειτων (την μικρη λιμνουλα που βλεπετε δεξια μετα τον Σκαραμαγκα) και τον Ασπροπυργο μεχρι τα Μεγαρα ειχε 33.500 στρεμματα (απο τα οποια μονο 250 ποτιστικα). 

Κατα την διαρκεια του Οθωνος, τα κτηματα αυτα, πολλα απο τα οποια ανηκαν στον _Αλη Τσελεμπη_, μοιραστηκαν στους τοπικους κατοικους και ετσι ολοι οι Ελευσινιοι βρεθηκαν με κτηματα στα οποια καλιεργουσαν σιταρι, κριθαρι και φυσικωτατα ελαιοδενδρα...  Ετσι οι "απογονοι" της Δημητρας και της Περσεφονης αρχισαν να ασχολουνται με τις ιδιες ασχολιες οπως και οι κατοικοι της ιδιας περιοχης προ 2.300 ετων.

009 Eleusis 1830a.jpg

Εδω μια λιθογραφια του 1830 που δειχνει την Ελευσινα και τον κολπο το 1830. Η λιθογραφια δειχνει τον κολπο καθως κατεβαινουμε απο την Ιερα Οδο προς τον  σημερινο Σκαραμαγκα!

009b Eleusis2 1830b.jpg

Και εδω μια δευτερη λιθογραφια παλι απο το 1830 που δειχνει τον οικισμο της Ελευσινος οταν ηταν μερος της _Δημογεροντιας Δερβενοχωριων (1928−29)_ και μετα της _Δημογεροντιας Μεγαριδος (1930−35)_. Oπως βλεπετε, η Ελευσινα εχει κτισθει πανω στο βουναλακι με τις αρχαιοτητες πριν απο τις μεγαλες ανασκαφες του Μυλωνα και αλλων αρχαιολογων που παρουσιασαν ολα τα κλασσικα και ρωμαικα κτισματα και αγαλματα. Πολλα απο τα σπιτακια στο λοφο (εκτος απο ενα) κατεδαφισθηκαν το 1890. 

Μπροστα βλεπουμε και ενα γεφυρι που ηταν φτιαγμενο πανω στον Θριασιο Κηφισο, ενα καπως μεγαλο ποταμι της περιοδου 1830−50 που ειναι τωρα ενα μπαζωμενο ξεροποταμο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για την καθοδο των Αρβανιτων προς την Μεγαριδα μπορειτε να βρειτε εδω.
055 NAP Ist a.jpg

Οσο για το λιμανι, ενα ειδος μωλου αρχισε να κτιζεται το 1839. Τρεχαντηρια και καικια αρχισαν να το χρησιμοποιουν για μεταφορα προιοντων την περιοδο εκεινη με αποτελεσμα να δημιουργηθει ακομη και ενα "_Υποτελωνειον Ελευσινος_" στις 25 Μαιου 1842!  Ετσι το 1850 η Ελευσινα ειχε 585 κατοικους και το 1879 ειχε 1185 κατοικους! Το 1880, η Ελευσινα ειχε το τεταρτο μεγαλυτερο λιμανι της χωρας μετα την Συρο, τον Πειραια και την Πατρα!

Παρ' οτι ξεκινησα με την ιδεα να κανω εδω πληρη ιστορικη αναλυση της Ελευσινος και του λιμανιου της, δυστυχως δεν εχω πια χρονο. Οι καθημερινες  δουλειες δεν με αφηνουν να γραψω αυτα που ηθελα. Ετσι θα συνεχισω περισσοτερο με φωτογραφιες.

Εδω η Ελευσινα το 1907 απο μια Γερμανικη ιστοσελιδα
020 Eleusis1907.jpg

Μετα το1850 η Ελευσινα αρχιζει να μεγαλωνει ωσπου το 1880 εχει 1200 κατοικους (χωρις ομως να ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο την Μανδρα τοτε).

Μετα το 1860, αρχιζει να γινεται κεφαλοχωρι της περιοχης. Τοτε αρχιζουν να φταιχνονται τα πρωτα πρωτογονα εργοστασια ξεκινωντας απο σαπωνοποιεια μια και η Ελευσινα ηταν παντα κεντρο παραγωγης ελαιολαδου και ελαιων. Το πρωτο ηταν το _Σαπωνοποιειο Επαμεινωνδα Χαριλαου_ (1875). Αλλες σπουδαιες βιομηχανιες ηταν η _Βοτρυς (_1900, που εβγαζε παντα το καλυτερο Ελληνικο κονιακ), ο _Τιταν_ (η γνωστη εταιρεια τσιμεντου που φτιαχτηκε το 1902 απο τους Χατζηκυριακο και Ζαχαριου αλλα εγινε ανωνυμος το 1911), και η οινοπνευματοποιεια _Κρονος_. Ο Επαμεινωνδας Χαριλαος και ο Νικολαος Κανελλοπουλος εγιναν οι μεγαλοι βιομηχανοι και ευεργετες της περιοχης και οι ετιαρεια _Χαριλαος−Κανελλοπουλος_ μια απο τις μεγαλυτερες της Ελλαδος

Εδω τα εργοστασια και ο κολπος απο αλλη Γερμανικη φωτογραφια του 1911

067 Eleussi 1911.jpg

Και ενα αρθρο του 1967 για τον Νικολαο Κανελλοπουλο

068 NAP Kanell.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Οινοπνευματοποιειον Κρονος το 1915 και 1921
071 Oinopoi 20.jpg
071 Kronos 20s.jpg

Εν τω μεταξυ, οι ανασκαφες για τα αρχαια ξεκινησαν απο το 1880 και γι αυτο πολλοι Ελευσινιοι αναγκασθηκαν να αφησουν τα σπιτια τους πανω στο λοφο τοων αρχαιων και να κατεβουν στην απλα μεταξυ αρχαιων και λιμανιου. Εδω τα ραχια και ο κολπος το 1912

070 Eleusis 20s.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω μια φωτογραφια και μια καρτ ποσταλ απο την περιφημη _Τρατα_ της Ελευσινος (τα Μεγαρα, παντα φανατικοι αντιπαλοι των Ελευσινιων) εχουν και αυτοι την Τρατα τους). Η πρωτη το 1910 η δευτερη γυρω στα 1925. 

091 Trata 10s.jpg

093 Trata 25.jpg

Τα αρχαια και ο κολπος το 1920. Δεν υπαρχει καραβι στον κολπο!!!

072 Eleusis Arhaia 20s.jpg

Και εδω απο τα αρχαια προς τις οδους Νικολαιδου και Παγκαλου που ειναι οι δυο κεντρικες παραλληλοι που πανε στο λιμανι.  Ο στρατηγος *Γεωργιος Νικολαιδης* ηταν Ελευσινιος που πεθανε τον Δεκεμβριο 1916. Ο *Θεοδωρος Παγκαλος* ειναι φυσικα γνωστος σε ολους. Παρ οτι γεννημενος στην Σαλαμινα εζησε πολλα χρονια στην Ελευσινα. Ενα πατρικο σπιτι υπηρχε στην οδο Παγκαλου πολυ κοντα στο λιμανι ακομη και στην δεκαετια του 1960. Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει πια.

074 Eleusis Arhaia 35.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και παλι φωτογραφιες των αρχαιων απο τις αρχες 1930 που δειχνουν και το παλιο καμπαναριο της πολεως, πριν φτιαξουμε το περιφημο ρολοι!

075 Hill 30s b.jpg

076 Hill 30s.jpg

Και μετα μια φωτογραφια του πρωτου κτισματος του Μουσειου Ελευσινος

077 Mouseio.jpg

Τρεις φωτογραφιες της Ελευσινος απο το αρχειο του ΕΡΤ. 

Η πρωτη δειχνει Ελευσινιους το 1923, η δευτερη το λιμανι το 1925 και η τριτη τον Τιτανα το 1928.

Eleusis 1923.jpg
Eleusis 1925.jpg
Eleusis 1928 cement company.jpg


Τελος φωτογραφια του Πετρου Πουλιδου (1929) απο τα αρχαια προς την οδο Νικολαιδου. Στην μεση φαινεται ο ναος του Αγιου Γεωργιου, πολιουχου της Ελευσινος

Eleusis arhaia 1929.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η Ελευσινιοι εχουν μανια με τον αθλητισμο, ιδιως το ποδοσφαιρο τους. Επιτρεψτε μου μια μικρη παραδρομη σ' αυτο το θεμα.

Πρωτα φωτογραφια του 1930 απο το _Ελευσινιακο Θαρρος_ (εφημεριδα που δεν υπαρχει πια) που δειχνει τον _Ελευσινιακο_ (την ομαδα που εγινε ο _Πανελευσινιακος_ την επομενη χρονια) με ολους τους υπευθυνους, παικτες και συγγενεις. Αναμεσα τους ο πατερας μου (Α) και ο θειος μου (Β)!  

082 Football Elefsin 30.jpg
Φυσικα η αρχικη φωτογραφια ειναι καθαροτερη
081a Eleusiniakos1930.jpg


Και η επομενη φωτογραφια δειχνει την ομαδα του _Πανελευσινιακου_ γυρω στο 1933
080 Football Panelefs 30.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο *Βασιλης (Βασος) Λασκος (1899−1943)* ειναι ο ηρωας μας στην Ελευσινα. Και ο *Λαμπρος Κατσωνη*ς, το ηρωικο υποβρυχιο, ειναι η περιφανεια μας. Οσοι δεν εχετε διαβασει το ομωνυμο βιβλιο του Μ. Καραγατση, καλο θα ηταν να το διαβασετε...  

Ιδου το ποιημα του _Ορεστη Λασκο_υ για τον αδελφο του. Θα το βρειτε στην συλλογη του _Αγριοχηνες

_Paraskeuh.jpg510 Laskos 1.jpg


Εδω τα υποβρυχια *Παπανικολης* (εμπρος) και *Κατσωνης* (πισω). Και δεν ειναι παραδοξο οτι τα δυο υποβρυχια παρελαβε ο Αλ. Φιλιππου, ο γνωστος μας ναυπηγος και πατερας του Κωνστ. Φιλιππου (ντοκουμεντο απο το βιβλιο του Αναδρομη ενος αιωνα, 2000

439 Katsonis Papanikolis 1935.jpg
438 Katsonis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και τωρα διαφορες φωτογραφιες της Ελευσινος.
1935
150 Eleusis 30s.jpg

1950
200 Eleusis 50s.jpg

1958 παρμενη απο μενα τον παλιο καλο καιρο...
210 Eleusis1.jpg
Στο κεντρο ο Αγιος Γεωργιος, η εκκλησια στην οποια ηταν πρωτοπρεσβυτερος ο μεγαλος  πατηρ Πειρουνακης

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Την ιστορια για την συγκοινωνια μεταξυ Ελευσινος και Πειραιως απο το 1895 μεχρι το 1930 την εχω γραψει και αλλου. http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...23&postcount=3   Βεβαιως υπηρχε καραβακι που πηγαινε απο Πειραια για Ελευσινα. Ηταν το *Ποσειδων*, το μετεπειτα *Παπαδιαμαντης*.

PirEl.jpg

Και ιδου μια φωτογραφια απο τον Ποσειδωνα με ιδιοχειρη επεξηγηση απο τον πατερα μου...

Eleusis 1925.jpg

 καθως και κατι αναλογο απο τον καιρο του Αλεξ, Φιλιππου που αναφεραμε παρα πανω

Poseidon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια της περιοχης ακριβως εξω απο το λιμανι της Ελευσινος το 1952

470 Eleusis Gulf 52.jpg

Ο *Τιταν* το 1952. Τι τσιμεντο αναπνεαμε δεν λεγεται
473 Titan 1952.jpg

Ο Κρονος, η Χαλυβουργικη και η Ιρις το 1964

649 Kronos Elaiourgiki Iris 64.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτο ειναι το λιμανι της Ελευσινος οπως το θυμαμαι εγω και οπως δεν θα το ξεχασω ποτε. Ειναι η καλυτερη φωτογραφια που εχω και νομιζω οτι εχει παρθει το 1959 απο ενα Ελευσινιο φωτογραφο, μαλλον τον Καλλιτζακη. Τα μεγαλα τα βαρελια ειχαν κρασια, Την εποχη εκεινη η πολις παρηγαγε ελαιολαδο, ρητινες, κρασια και τετοια... Αλλα σιταρι στην πολη της Δημητρας δεν εβγαινε!

Πισω απο το μικρο φορτηγο καραβι βλεπετε ενα σπιτακι (που στα 1930 ανηκε στην οικογενεια) οπου εγινε ενας σταθμος του τελωνειου

590 Harbor 59.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω ειναι το λιμανι της Ελευσινος εν ετει 1960, ακριβως οπως το θυμαμαι ακομη...

Το φιλμ ειναι οικογενειακο, παρμενο με μηχανη 8 mm την ανοιξη του 1960, πιθανως το Πασχα. Στα πρωτα εξη πλανα βλεπετε τον κολπο απο το λιμανι της Ελευσινος...  Φαινεται οτι τα πλοια ειχαν αρχισει να δενουν ηδη προ πενηντα ετων...

Eleusis1.jpg

Στα δευτερα εξη πλανα βλεπετε τον γραφοντα μεσα στο μικρο λιμανακι (το μονο που υπηρχε τοτε...

Eleusis2.jpg

Στην συνεχεια, και αλλες σκηνες απο τον κολπο

Eleusis3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η Ελευσινα ειχε τοτε κατι εξαιρετικες ψαροταβερνες στο λιμανι (συμπεριλαμβανομοενου και του περιφημου Φονια). Αλλα για μαριδουλα, μπαρμουνι και τσιπουρες πηγαιναμε στα *Ελευσινια*, 8 λεπτα δυτικα της Ελευσινος με το αυτοκινητο, οπου υπηρχε μια ωραια παραλια με βοτσαλα....  Θυμαμαι που βγαζαμε αχινους (1960) και τρωγαμε θαυμασια ψαρια... 

Ιδου λοιπον πως ηταν και τα Ελευσινια το 1960!  
Eleusinia.jpg

Αυτα προ 50ετιας, πριν ελθουν τα ναυπηγεια Ανδρεαδη και διαλυσουν την παραλια μας.... Προοδος γαρ!  Στο ΕΟΑ υπαρχει βιντεο γαι τα εγκαινια των ναυπηγειων.  http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...754&thid=10869  Ειναι βεβαια γεματο προπαγανδα της εποχης εκεινης
naup1.jpgnaup2.jpg

Και εδω διαφημιση των ναυπηγειων απο προγραμμα της Εθνικης Λυρικης Σκηνης του 1970 (προσωπικη μου συλλογη)
780 Eleusis Shipyards.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Την ιδια εποχη οπως τα προηγουμενα, φωτογραφια του λιμανιου και (λιγο) των εγκαταστασεων του Τιτανος.

675 Titan.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Νίκο τα συγχαρητήριά μου.Ειλικρινά με συγκίνησες,ειδικά για την αναφορά σου στα Ελευσίνια,που είναι ο χώρος που μένω,και που η γυναίκα μου,εζησε και μεγάλωσε.Το σπίτι μας είναι στα βόρεια του οικισμού,που είναι και το μοναδικό καμμάτι των Ελευσινίων που εχει απομείνει.(και σαφώς οι πολιτικάντηδες,αλλαξαν και τ ονομα σε Μακρύαμμος,ωστε να μην υπάρχει τίποτα πια που να παραπέμπει σε Ελευσίνα.Μόνο στα συμβόλαια των σπιτιών υπάρχει η ονομασία).
Η φωτογραφία (αθλια,αλλα είναι απο επεξεργασία 2 )πρέπει να είναι απο το 1962-63-64?,γιατί είχαν αρχίσει την Νέα Εθνική,και τα Ναυπηγεία.Επίσης λείπουν και πολλά σπίτια,οπότε είχαν αρχίσει και οι απολωτρειώσεις.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νίκο τα συγχαρητήριά μου.Ειλικρινά με συγκίνησες,ειδικά για την αναφορά σου στα Ελευσίνια,που είναι ο χώρος που μένω,και που η γυναίκα μου,εζησε και μεγάλωσε.Το σπίτι μας είναι στα βόρεια του οικισμού,που είναι και το μοναδικό καμμάτι των Ελευσινίων που εχει απομείνει.(και σαφώς οι πολιτικάντηδες,αλλαξαν και τ ονομα σε Μακρύαμμος,ωστε να μην υπάρχει τίποτα πια που να παραπέμπει σε Ελευσίνα.Μόνο στα συμβόλαια των σπιτιών υπάρχει η ονομασία).
> Η φωτογραφία (αθλια,αλλα είναι απο επεξεργασία 2 )πρέπει να είναι απο το 1962-63-64?,γιατί είχαν αρχίσει την Νέα Εθνική,και τα Ναυπηγεία.Επίσης λείπουν και πολλά σπίτια,οπότε είχαν αρχίσει και οι απολωτρειώσεις.


Η φωτογραφια σου φερνει αναμνησεις απο μια ζωη ξενοιαστη  με καλοκαιριατικες εκπληξεις. Ελευσινια... Μακρυαμμος... Λουτροπυργος... Κινεττα...

Χαιρομαι που υπαρχει αλλος ενας φιλος που ηξερε την Ελευσινα του 1960.... Αν μου επιτρεπουν οι θα ανεβασω δυο σελιδες διφημισεων του 1967 απο το _Ελευσινιακο Θαρρος_, ετσι για να θυμηθουν οι παλιοι αυτη την πολη... Η πλακα ειναι οτι η πολη ηταν ακομη πολυ μικρη.. Οι Μαρουγκας, Μελετιου, Κοροπουλης, Ρηγος, Σταυροπουλος ηταν ολοι θειοι η συγγενεις

657 Tharos as1.jpg
658 Tharos ad2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παρελαση στο κεντρο Ελευσινος (πλατεια Ηρωων) στις 25 Μαρτιου 1964, Προσωπικο φιλμ

E.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Συναθροιση χωρικων της Ελευσινος, απο το βιβλιο/οδηγο *Αθηναι και Αττικη* του Ελευθερουδακη (1928 )

Green Book 5.jpg

Green Book 1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δημογραφικη προοδος της Ελευσινος, Αθηνων και περιχωρων.  Δυο χαρτες του Γερμανικου οδηγου Baedeker της Λειψιας του 1894 (πανω) και του 1908 (κατω)

Athens 1894.jpgMap 2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτ ποσταλ της *Ελευσινος του 1902* (!) απο την ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ 

Eleusis 1902.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα καλοκαιρια πηγαιναμε και στο *Μεγαλο Πευκο* για καμμια γαριδιτσα και μπανιο... Η ζωη ηταν απλη..  Εδω 1955..

Megalo Peuko.jpg

Αφιερωμενη στον φιλο _Leonardos B._ με ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφιες της Ελευσινος και του λιμανιου της στον τελευταιο αιωνα!

1.    Τα αρχαια το 1904

Eleusis 1904.JPG

2.    Συναθροιση ομαδας ξενων στα αρχαια το 1905. Εμενα μου φαινεται 1918 και μετα γιατι φαινεται ο ναος του πολιουχου Αγιου Γεωργιου

Eleusis 1905a.JPG

3.    1910

Eleusis 1910a.JPG

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τρεις φωτογραφιες της Ελευσινος απο το 1923!  Οι δυο τελευταιες ειναι σιγουρα απο τα δυτικα της Ελευσινος, μια και η πολη και το λιμανι φαινονται μακρυα

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Eleusis 1923a.JPG

Eleusis 1923b.JPG

Eleusis 1923d.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το αρθρο αυτο απο τις 31 Οκτωβριου 1916 εχει μεγαλη σημασια για μενα γιατι ο πατερας μου μου μιλουσε παντα *για τα βαπορακια που πηγαιναν απο τον Πειραια στην Ελευσινα, Παχη (Μεγαρα) και Μπατσι (Σαλαμινα) προπολεμικα.   
*
19161031 Eleusis Megara Piraeus1.jpgEleusis 1925.jpg

19161031 Eleusis Megara Piraeus2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το αρθρο αυτο απο τις 31 Οκτωβριου 1916 εχει μεγαλη σημασια για μενα γιατι ο πατερας μου μου μιλουσε παντα *για τα βαπορακια που πηγαιναν απο τον Πειραια στην Ελευσινα, Παχη (Μεγαρα) και Μπατσι (Σαλαμινα) προπολεμικα.   
> *
> 19161031 Eleusis Megara Piraeus1.jpgEleusis 1925.jpg
> 
> 19161031 Eleusis Megara Piraeus2.jpg




Η θαλαμηγος *ΕΛΕΥΣΙΣ* σε ανακοινωση της 3ης Απριλιου 1922

19220403 Eleusis.jpg

E.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο μια εντελως διαφορετικη εποχη, την ανοιξη του 1884, διαβαζουμε για ενα πλοιο που πηγαινε απο τον Πειραια στην Ελευσινα και για ενα ταξιδι στην τοτε κωμοπολη... Τα αρθρα ειναι απο την Ακροπολη της 26ης και 27ης Απριλιου 1884 και αναφερονται σε ενα πλοιο της γραμμης, το *ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ*... Με βασει την περιγραφη του πλοιου δεν μπορω να φαντασθω οτι ειναι το γνωστο μας *Ομονοια*  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?66821.  Μαλλον καποιο μικροτερο τοπικο πλοιο πρεπει να ειναι.

Αφιερωμενο στον συμπολιτη και φιλο _Leonardos B_.  Το φανταζεσαι φιλε οτι ο Αγιος Γεωργιος υπηρχε τοτε, προ 127 ετων;  Και διαβαζοντας για την τρατα της Ελευσινας δεν μπορω παρα να σκεφθω οτι την χορευε και η προγιαγια μου εκεινη την ημερα...

18840426 Omonoia.jpg
18840427 Omonoia.jpg

Επισης ειναι ενδιαφερον να διαβασουμε απο μια Ακροπολη της 5ης Απριλιου 1884 για την ελλειψη σιδηροδρομου μετα την Ελευσινα!

18840405 Eleusis.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

> Απο μια εντελως διαφορετικη εποχη, την ανοιξη του 1884, διαβαζουμε για ενα πλοιο που πηγαινε απο τον Πειραια στην Ελευσινα και για ενα ταξιδι στην τοτε κωμοπολη... Τα αρθρα ειναι απο την Ακροπολη της 26ης και 27ης Απριλιου 1884 και αναφερονται σε ενα πλοιο της γραμμης, το *ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ*... Με βασει την περιγραφη του πλοιου δεν μπορω να φαντασθω οτι ειναι το γνωστο μας *Ομονοια*  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?66821.  Μαλλον καποιο μικροτερο τοπικο πλοιο πρεπει να ειναι.
> 
> Αφιερωμενο στον συμπολιτη και φιλο _Leonardos B_.  Το φανταζεσαι φιλε οτι ο Αγιος Γεωργιος υπηρχε τοτε, προ 127 ετων;  Και διαβαζοντας για την τρατα της Ελευσινας δεν μπορω παρα να σκεφθω οτι την χορευε και η προγιαγια μου εκεινη την ημερα...
> 
> 18840426 Omonoia.jpg
> 18840427 Omonoia.jpg
> 
> Επισης ειναι ενδιαφερον να διαβασουμε απο μια Ακροπολη της 5ης Απριλιου 1884 για την ελλειψη σιδηροδρομου μετα την Ελευσινα!
> 
> 18840405 Eleusis.jpg


 Νίκο,σ ευχαριστώ.   Τι θησαυρός είναι αυτος?
Να σαι καλά

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καθαριζοντας παλια βιντεο βρηκα ενα απο *το λιμανακι της Ελευσινος στις 12 Αυγουστου 1995* οταν ειχα επισκεφθει τους ταφους της οικογενειας στην Ελευσινα .... Τρεις σκηνες εδω αν και το βιντεο δεν ειναι πολυ καλο. Η τριτη εχει σημασια για μενα γιατι εκει μπροστα καναμε υδατοσφαιριση (γουωτερ πολο) με τον *Ναυτικο Ομιλο Ελευσινος* το 1966. Το μεγαλο "ονομα" της ομαδας μας ηταν ο Νικος Ρεγγος (που ηταν κα εξαιρετος πεταλουδιστας). Μερικες φορες ερχοταν ο θρυλικος Ανδρεας Γαρυφαλλος απο τον Εθνικο Πειραιως και μας προπονουσε.


E1 1995.jpgE2 1995.jpgE3 1995.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλε _τοξοτης_. Μολις τωρα ειδα οτι το πλοιαριο ηταν το *Τοξοτης*. Με χαρα θα επισκεφθω τα μερη μου ξανα την Κυριακη...

12.jpg34.jpg

----------

